# Ugh...Malcolm got bitten :(



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Malcolm got bitten at daycare today. :frown:

From what I've been told, he wasn't acting aggressively at all - another dog was being petted by the staff, and Malcolm came over to get pats too. The other dog reacted badly, and Malcolm ended up with a bite wound in his back leg.

He's just fine, physically and mentally, but I'm annoyed. I suppose it's part of having a dog, but...it's MALCOLM. hwell: 

</rant>


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww poor baby!!!!

Is he okay? No serious?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

is the other dog going to be banned? I'm so sorry about Malcolm. It's not bad, is it? I would be nervous about them having an aggressive dog.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds like the other dog was a resource guarder. Maybe it's a first time offense but those kinds of dogs don't really belong in a daycare environment (IMO). Glad it wasn't serious.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm obviously not crazy about them having a dog that's aggressively resource guarding in the daycare group (particularly because the resource was a PERSON, and did not "belong" to the dog in question - not that I would excuse resource guarding in any case). I don't know what the consequences are for the other dog. We had to get to puppy school, so I didn't ask any questions except whether Malcolm was the aggressor and if the wound had been treated.

At any rate, I've been working on a solution to keep the dogs at home during the work/school day to save some money, so with any luck, they won't need to spend too much time in daycare now that they're older. 


Malcolm says "thanks" to you all for your concern! He sends along this picture to show that he is fine and milking his war wound for extra snuggles.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww. I have to admit he has his "I'm pathetic" face down pat!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor boy wasn't in the wrong at all. I hope that dog isn't allowed to go back or at least not in a group.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor Malcolm, Hugs and kisses from me and my crew. I also hope that dog is no longer to attend and that his owners have been made well aware of the situation.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would not be happy either....but i'm glad malcolm is okay, poor pitiful boy...

what did the daycare say after it happened?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> Awww. I have to admit he has his "I'm pathetic" face down pat!


Boxers are BORN with that face down pat! Hahahaha

I'm so glad that Malcolm is ok! I would ask some follow up questions even if you don't plan to go back to prevent any other dogs from suffering the same injury as Malcolm.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Boxers are BORN with that face down pat! Hahahaha



That's so very accurate. He was already a master of the squishy pathetic face at 8 weeks :lol:












Thanks to all of you for your thoughtfulness and good advice. I will definitely check in with the daycare about what the follow-up to this kind of incident is. I'd hate for another dog to suffer a bite for being a friendly goof like Malcolm.  

The bite wound itself is healing nicely, and doesn't seem to be getting infected. I'm lucky to have a friend who's a vet tech, so she's checking it for me to me 100% sure he's on the mend.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> That's so very accurate. He was already a master of the squishy pathetic face at 8 weeks :lol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 7740
> ...


Yah hopefully that dog won't be allowed back in with him. Would hate for your dog to be bullied while he's supposed to be having fun.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Please keep us updated with what the day care sas!

Sorry that happened to Malcolm


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh poor Malcolm.
I am glad that he is going to be ok.


----------

